# Which Socially-Awkward Penguin are you?



## jcfynx (Sep 30, 2011)

Internet! As my ban points slowly trickle down, I become more confident and post a thread.

If you have the Internet, as I do, you're probably aware of _The Socially-Awkward Penguin._ He's a penguin. He's awkward. And he's not very social. He documents _extremely precise situations_ which happen all the time to the most shy, unassuming, and generally dysfunctional people.

Generally, I find that adding words in impact font does _not_ improve any image on the Internet, but I find these so precious, I just had to share some with you that speak to me.







I have done this everywhere, forever, since there were phones.






I literally just did this. Ha, ha.






Oh my god do I keep holding it I can't keep holding it but if I let it go now

=[

Enjoy and share your social stories.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 30, 2011)

The door one. Also when they weren't actually walking towards the door. FFFF I LOOK RETARDED NOW YOU ASS.


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

Jeeze, I'm like, all of them but the playground and haircut ones...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm more of a see lion kind of person, cause see lions eat penguins for breakfast.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2011)

http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/memes-be-passive.jpg
http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress....eone-says-they-have-to-ask-you-a-question.jpg
http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress....-awkward-penguin-the-kid-who-says-present.jpg
I don't feel like copying all the text, so just... click the links :T


----------



## Onnes (Sep 30, 2011)

Let's go with the most generally applicable SAP.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 30, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress....eone-says-they-have-to-ask-you-a-question.jpg
> http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress....-awkward-penguin-the-kid-who-says-present.jpg



FFFFFFFF-

Especially fun because I don't have a very good memory. 

"CAN YOU COME IN HERE FOR A SECOND? I NEED TO TALK TO YOU!"
"Oh fuck I probably killed someone."


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 30, 2011)

The pit, a section in our marching band, made this the back of their t-shirt because it is _extremely_ true.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 30, 2011)

The first link is broken for me. I do the second one _all the time._ Also this.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> FFFFFFFF-
> 
> Especially fun because I don't have a very good memory.
> 
> ...



Parents want to talk to me in serious but calm voice
OH GOD SOMEBODY DIED


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow... a jcfynx thread that I actually like.

Also, this is like my entire social life summarized.


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 30, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/memes-be-passive.jpg



I don't know why my name is the hardest word in the English language but it is.



Sollux said:


> Wow... a jcfynx thread that I actually like.



Boo, diaf.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Also, this is like my entire social life summarized.



This is me. This is so me, for obvious reasons.

What's more, I never even speak at all in general.



Ad Hoc said:


> The first link is broken for me. I do the second one _all the time._ Also this.



This is also too fucking frustrating for words. Is it bad that that even happens to me online?


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/9s/#by=sp
Happens all the time. :\


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 30, 2011)

"Hey! Good to finally meet you. My friend here was telling me about you. My friend...uhhh...oh gosh, I can never remember how to pronounce your name correctly."
"Rose."
"..."

- Yesterday


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This is me. This is so me, for obvious reasons.
> 
> What's more, I never even speak at all in general.


Tis me as well.

I'm so quiet people will even sometimes stop the conversation to ask what i said.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> people will even sometimes stop the conversation to ask what i said.



I don't get that kind of attention.  I'm invisible.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 30, 2011)

I think these fit nicely.

Especially the last one. There have been times where I've waited 15 minutes. The funny thing is, at college I've seen lots of people do it. I'll sit there and wait for the first person to go up, and as soon as that one person does, there's just a wave of people who're "suddenly" done.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> these



If I weren't like this, I would have over four thousand posts on FAF.

It's either because the internet decided to disconnect as soon as I pressed the submit button, or I was too afraid of being wrong in any form.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I don't get that kind of attention.  I'm invisible.



No. I fucking hate it when Tom addresses my existence. He always says I'm way too quiet, and it's getting a little annoying because he's quite loud.

Even more, he shouted my sexuality in front of an entire table of people I was awkwardly closet to.

He draws attention to me, and it bothers me a lot. What you quoted is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Perception (Sep 30, 2011)

That one always happens to me, especially at large parties where its loud...


----------



## Conker (Sep 30, 2011)

The site with all of them doesn't really want to work for me, but all the ones posted work pretty accurately one way or the other :[


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I don't get that kind of attention.  I'm invisible.


I know exactly how you feel... but I've learned to live with it, kinda mostly. I'm not as bad as I used to be.

Anyway, memes...

http://streetcouch.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Socially-Awkward-Penguin-11.png
http://t.qkme.me/Dn.jpg
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/9s/#by=sp
http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/newsfeed/000/003/228/GetThumbnalilImage.jpg
http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/...98438955742_98438140742_3126931_6418247_n.jpg
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/tU/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/DT6/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Bp/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/ES/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3545sc/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/lb/#by=sp

All right, that's it for page 1. Not going to bother with the remaining 44 pages.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 30, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/9s/#by=sp
> Happens all the time. :\



And yet my most retarded comments I go and make anyways because if I was thinking at all at the time I would never have even started them. 

Good times.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 30, 2011)

I AM ALL OF THEM. ;A;


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm more like a teen Foul Bachelor Frog.

... with a little hint of Paranoid Parrot.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/xmo/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/If/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/cY/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/6eu0/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3k3g/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/186j/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/352hp1/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Dx/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Dx/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/50nl/#by=sp

tbh, I relate to Bachelor Frog and Paranoid Parrot the most :\


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 30, 2011)

```
HAVE TO MAKE A 2 MINUTE PHONECALL

            . --- .
           /        \
          |  O  _  O |
          |  ./   \. |
          /  `-._.-'  \
        .' /         \ `.
    .-~.-~/           \~-.~-.
.-~ ~    |             |    ~ ~-.
`- .     |             |     . -'
     ~ - |             | - ~
         \             /
       ___\           /___
       ~;_  >- . . -<  _i~
          `'         `'

PROCRASTINATE ALL DAY
```

Among many, many others.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> *Me:*
> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/352hp1/#by=sp
> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3k3g/#by=sp
> 
> ...


xD
I know nothing of this Paranoid Parrot and Foul Bachelor Frog business.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 30, 2011)

I read like two pages.

90% of these apply to me.

I already knew I was socially awkward though. Thanks for telling me, Mr. Penguin! Your black and white nature has saved the day!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 30, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> xD
> I know nothing of this Paranoid Parrot and Foul Bachelor Frog business.


http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/C0/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Ba/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/5yny/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/6im1/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/o19/#by=sp
Yeah I'm a pig, what of it

also,
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/VO/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/p76/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/NB/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/1n4w/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/14cb/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Dtc/#by=sp


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/9s/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/edr/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/DT6/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Dn/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3545sc/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/DH/#by=sp

These are all things I do.


----------



## Azure (Sep 30, 2011)

All of them at once, with a heavy helping of chavanism.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/ES/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/lb/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Dof/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/DH/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/BHg/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Bn/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/vN/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/2s4z/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/xmo/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Bi0/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Rg/#by=sp

There's more but yeah.

I relate to lame pun coon the most anyway...not like anyone couldn't figure on their own :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 1, 2011)

...

At one point I felt bad for relating to pretty much absolutely fucking everyone of these, but if you think about it that's actually a sign that I'm *not* a gigantic social failure because, at the very least, I fail in socially normal ways. Yay. :v


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I AM ALL OF THEM. ;A;


Same here.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2011)

all of them but on an unrelated note this is the best meme 

http://www.quickmeme.com/Sad-Youth/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/ES/#by=sp

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Dn/#by=sp

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/2s4z/#by=sp

These are all me D:


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok hopefully nobody finds that these *all* apply to them, but be honest.

First row, right. Second row middle. Fourth row right. Fifth row right and middle. Bottom row middle and left. 

OH MY GOD IT'S LIKE BINGO. Did I win? :v

Also relevant: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/352n7o/#by=sp


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Ok hopefully nobody finds that these *all* apply to them, but be honest.
> 
> First row, right. Second row middle. Fourth row right. Fifth row right and middle. Bottom row middle and left.
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S LIKE BINGO. Did I win? :v


Wow 90% of these fit me D:


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 1, 2011)

...so how many people are actually clicking on all these links?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> ...so how many people are actually clicking on all these links?


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Blutide (Oct 1, 2011)

*bah

*http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/71/#by=sp


----------



## Kihari (Oct 1, 2011)

...

Yeah, I pretty much _am_ this meme.



> Enter store
> Act very obviously that you are not stealing anything



I won't even reach in my pocket for my phone because I'm afraid people will think I'm swiping something.



> Send email
> Immediately go to sent items and read it again



Is this not normal?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Bp/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/IW/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/JT/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/9s/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/odp/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/Bir/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/cY/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/tU/#by=sp
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/352bmi/#by=sp

Oh goodness... These are mostly me.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, dear lard. I slipped on stairs and had to climb the rest of it on all fours because it happened again. ;-;



Unsilenced said:


> Ok hopefully nobody finds that these *all* apply to them, but be honest.


BACHELORETTE FROG WINS.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Wow 90% of these fit me D:


Let me guess... :V


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

Aleu said:


> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/2s4z/#by=sp


Yeah, this is a fairly big one to me... except sometimes I walk in front. Otherwise, I end up being squeezed out one way or another >.>


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 1, 2011)

THIS. ONE.

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/tU/


----------



## Fling (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/BAw/#by=sp

Done this^

And this > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/354e5m/#by=sp


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Oct 1, 2011)

These ones pretty much define my life during high school.  

Teacher misses your name during roll call. "Did I miss anyone?" 
NOPE.

12:12 -"Your grade will consist of 5 group projects and we'll repick groups for each project. Feel free to choose your groups." 
12:13 - CLASS DROPPED.

Group for project wants to meet over the weekend. 
MYSTERIOUS DEATH IN THE FAMILY.

"Let's go around the room and have everyone say something about themselves."
FUCK.

Play with pen in class.
Pen shoots 25 yards away.

Teacher wants you to help the stupid kid.
Do his work for him.

"I like your shirt."
"Me too."

Hold door for person behind you.
End up holding door for the next 10 people.

Female and socially awkward.
Perceived as stuck up bitch.

Get hit by paper in class.
DON'T REACT

Girl says you are very quiet.
HAVE NO RESPONSE

Try to take part in conversation.
Everyone stares at you.

Notice guy checking out my ass.
"Guess my period started."


----------



## Bliss (Oct 1, 2011)

Half-Priced Pregnancy said:


> Female and socially awkward.
> Perceived as stuck up bitch.


So true.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2011)

http://t.qkme.me/3545sc.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/ES.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/lb.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/Dn.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/Dof.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/Bp.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/IW.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/DH.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/JT.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/9s.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/wv3.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/2s4z.jpg
http://t.qkme.me/xmo.jpg

what the fuck I give up there are too many


----------



## Sar (Oct 1, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> this.



AARGH! When this happens I really want to hit the people I initially wanted to talk to.


----------

